# Ice fishing - Deep Creek Lake, MD



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Any info on ice fishing this lake is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy lives on it. Most of the lake is private tough to get access jumbo gigantic perch and huge gills and smaller walleye. Lake gets busy. If u have any specific questions I’ll ask him


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

The State park has some great structure and plenty of areas to fish for perch, bluegills, and walleye. There are humps with weedbeds surrounded by 25 fow that holds plenty of fish. Minnows and maggots are used and I mostly jig and move. I do have access in other areas which makes it nice to get away from the crowd. I like 5mm Fiskas jig in metallic colors and jigging raps. Don’t be afraid to work all the way out to 45 fow.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

How did you end up doing ? We have had mixed resul1ts some guys doing great some just ok. The perch we are getting have been very nice sizes. We have a Kids clinic there this weekend and if you want to be adventurous they have the deep,creek dunk next weekend.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I haven't fished it on the hard water but caught lots of huge panfish out from the state park years ago. We had both big perch and gills smoking leeches when we were trying to catch eyes. Love the lake!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been there one time just beautiful.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

We been getting some really nice perch last weekend the group had 2 that were 14.5”. We have a kids ice fishing clinic this weekend that we have 40 kids signed up to learn how to ice fish and all the things we do. We will run clinics on electronics, tipups, and jigging and then have a kids tourney followed by lunch on the ice. It should be a really nice time.


----------

